# Cryptocorynes of My friend



## Feng yu zhe (Aug 7, 2009)

Cryptocorynes of My frend


----------



## Feng yu zhe (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Cryptocorynes of My frend*

Excuse me, , I want to edit the topic of top how to operate.
Moreover how deliver a big picture.
Thank


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: Cryptocorynes of My frend*

That's a beautiful plant!


----------



## Feng yu zhe (Aug 7, 2009)

c.cordata


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

you got some nice stuff there Feng Yu Zhe. makes me want to start a rare crypt terrarium.


----------



## Feng yu zhe (Aug 7, 2009)

C. cf. scurrilis


----------



## Feng yu zhe (Aug 7, 2009)

C. ferruginea 'Serikim'


----------



## Feng yu zhe (Aug 7, 2009)

C. longicauda


----------

